# Hair loss? Regrowth stories? PLEASE HELP



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

Has anyone regrown hair that was lost to a thyroid issues? Is it common to regrow or not? How long does it take?

I suspect my diffuse thinning is from a possible low T3 level test I just got back and I am really tressed since my hair loss has totally ruined my entire life.

Anyone??


----------



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

My hair has terrrrrible split ends since thyroid&#8230; No matter if I trim them, they all come right back. :/ It's really sad for me, as I had very long hair. Since trimming and not realizing the split ends would just come back, I've lost like 3 inches.

But on the plus side, my hair is looking shinier as of late and I have only been on thyroid meds for about 2 months or so.

Also, my eyebrows are back in full force.  haha I'm Italian so I missed my thick eyebrows...

I remember reading somewhere it can take up to a year for hair to come back. I know you will get there.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I lost half of my hair back when I first started with my thyroid problems and I tend to lose a ton of hair when I'm hypo or hyper. Any kind of hormones being "off" can cause hair loss. For me, I have to get my thyroid levels back in range (with my Free T3 being in the upper 75% of the range) before my hair starts coming back in. It always seems to fall out faster than it grows back in, too! I also use a hair vitamin called Viviscal Extra Strength that really helped to stem the tide of the hair loss while my hormones were getting back in balance.


----------



## Sadface (May 12, 2014)

I started taking evening primrose oil supplement daily a few weeks back, and it has made my hair very soft, silky and easy to comb. I started to lose more hair in the shower again as my high thyroid levels were coming down and read about the EPO and how good it is for thyroid related hair loss. Now I lose zero strands when washing, at least nothing I can find, and maybe 2 or 3 strands throughout the day. My hair also started to feel really dry and brittle, but the oil took care of that too.

I'm not sure if it's placebo or if it's really working but I'm not complaining. I take 3 capsules a day, 1000 mcg each. And a few nights a week I break open 2 capsules and massage them into my scalp and wash out in the morning. 
So far it's been a godsend, I wish I've discovered this a long time ago.

I still also take 2000 mcg of vitamin D3 daily and calcium. Which I believe is essential for hair growth and health.


----------



## johnc1013 (Oct 13, 2014)

i dropped synthroid completely about three months ago and noticed thinning hair. (basically no real reason except to just try and wean myself off meds which I've written about elsewhere) hair thinned out quite noticeably at first but i felt fine and i think it enabled me to drop one of my bp meds. i began using following at about this time: chondroiten sulfate, collagen, fiber plus, and green superfood with probiotics. I mainly used those because they are supposed to be good for the heart but a happy side effect was that also made my hair thicken back up noticeably. maybe it'll work for you. it might be the chondroiten sulfate but i'm not sure. i put them all in cold water and blend it. also i use transdermal magnesium spray that i make from magnesium chloride flakes. i spray all over body including scalp. another happy side effect is this seems to thicken hair as well. probably dilates blood vessels in scalp. niacin may help too sometimes i put that in the blender. anything that dilates blood vessels might help.


----------

